# VK - Njoy Artist Collection coming soon



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

Due to land on Tuesday 
Limited Quantities will be available
3MG and 6MG


*PARA MOUR*
LIGHT PEAR
BRIGHT PEACH
SMOOTH VANILLA
LIGHT CINNAMON

Paramour is a warm hug of sunshine on a cool breezy day. With bright top notes of pear and peach, softened by the embrace of rich, creamy vanilla and smooth custard. A touch of nutty cinnamon rounds the edges for a flavor that feels like home.

*MADE BY DANIEL OF FLAVORZ*
The enigmatic High Priest of Vaping, Daniel is a natural leader at the helm of a flavor revolution. From his shamanistic influences, he crafts experiences that never fail to empower and entice.

Paramour is comprised of 50% VG / 50% PG.

______________________________________________________________________________

*HEDON’S BITE*
TART GREEN APPLE
SWEET PINK APPLE
DARK CARAMEL
HONEYDEW MELON

The perfect balance of sweet, sour and tart notes creates an aromatic, crisp otherworldly apple. Coat with deep, earthy caramel for a blast of flavor: vital, juicy, fresh and irresistible. Finish with ripe melon that resolves on a cliffhanger, ready to dive in for more.

*MADE BY GEORGE OF MR. GOOD VAPE*
As a professional chef, George believes in determination and perseverance. His culinary expertise and passion for people drive him to create unparalelled nostalgic experiences that exceed the expected.

Hedon's Bite is comprised of 60% VG / 40% PG.

______________________________________________________________________________

*DRAGON SCAPE*
INDIAN SPICE
ASIAN TEA
BELGIAN CAFÉ
ENGLISH CUSTARD

A truly unique flavor expression, Dragonscape is at once transcendent and surprisingly sessionable. Earthy and smooth, it hints at an exotic blend of Indian spices and Asian teas within a creamy custard of Belgian café and Madagascar vanilla.

*MADE BY RANDY OF P.O.E.T*
A true craftsman at heart, Randy is in constant pursuit of excellent tastes – breaking all the rules to exquisitely recreate transportive moments of place and time.

Dragonscape is comprised of 70% VG / 30% PG.

______________________________________________________________________________

*SACRÉ COEUR*
WILD BERRY
RHUBARB
EUROPEAN CUSTARD
ALMOND TORTE
BOURBON

Robust yet delicate, complex yet simple, Sacré Coeur begins with a buttery, savory almond torte layered with ambrosial notes of wild field berries and subdued rhubarb. Subtleties then emerge – a hint of aromatic vanilla and a touch of earthy bourbon - the purest possible expression of pleasure.

*MADE BY ANNE-CLAIRE OF VAPONAUTE*
From wine to cognac to haute cuisine, Anne-Claire is a master epicure, crafting sublime flavor journeys that reflect her love of travel and her beloved hometown of Paris.

Sacre Coeur is comprised of 50% VG / 50% PG.

______________________________________________________________________________

*SAMBA SUN*
SWEET CLEMENTINE
MARSHMALLOW
RIPE PEACH
APRICOT

Bright and über-refreshing like a cold drink poolside on a hot day, Samba Sun greets with sweet, succulent clementine, morphing quickly to airy yet creamy marshmallow before settling into a burst of perfect ripe peach with a hint of harmoniously layered apricot.

*MADE BY JEREMY OF GOOD LIFE VAPOR*
A world-class drummer turned master vapologist, Jeremy brings his musician’s pride and perfectionism to everything he creates. His flavors are the height of complexity, presenting new notes at every turn.

Samba Sun is comprised of 60% VG / 40% PG.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## picautomaton (14/8/15)

Good on you to get these in. I have been vaping three of the group for the past couple of months and can confirm they are really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/8/15)

Dragon Scape is by far my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)

Dragon scape is amazeballs


----------



## picautomaton (14/8/15)

My favorite too, I tried to google a diy recipe for dragonscape and no-one seems to know where to start with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/8/15)




----------



## Gizmo (18/8/15)

Artist collection is now live

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/usa-eliquid-import/njoy-artists-collection.html


----------



## Gizmo (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (9/9/15)

i have tasted them find them good but can not justify the price local is lekker


----------



## Kieron (28/5/18)

I have been searching high and low for the *PARA MOUR *liquid. 
Does anybody know where I can buy it in SA. 

Is there an equivalent I could buy.


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/18)

Hi there @Kieron, unfortunately this is a really old juice and is longer stocked at our reseller.


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/18)

As for a alternative, we dont have a combination flavour. I would recommend trying our new VK Prime - PomCool it really is a great fruit flavoured juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

